# Judge



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking for input from whoever may have one or fired one....Looking to shoot only the 410 ammo through it......Nothing else

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have one...haven't shot it in a couple years but will give ya what I remember.
Findings with mine using various ammo:
Not the most accurate with ball ammo but will surely do the job at SD distance(21ft). Which is distances it's designed for. Was never developed as a target pistol. Believe Critical Defense 45lc shot best out of mine.

A bit less accurate with 410 slugs but still ok. Never shot many slugs through it. Figured if I wanted to shoot a single ball, would just use the 45lc.

Fun to shoot using buckshot and does fairly well at SD distance with triple/double 00buck.

Some different brands of fired 410 shell hulls can be a bit snug when extracting. You'll have to pull them out individually. Don't remember which brands but I believe one was Winchester. Remember if I loaded it up with 410's, before loading I would give the cyl. holes a shot of gun oil(Break Free or similar) so hulls would extract easier. Am thinking Remington and Fiochi ejected the best.
Recoil not bad at all with any loads I've shot through mine.

All in all...knowing from the onset that again, it was never designed to be a target pistol, it does what it's designed to do ok with ball ammo as well as doubl/triple 00 at SD distance with the added feature of being able to have some short range fun with smaller pellets.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks fastwater exactly what i was looking for.
My plan was using 00buck and or other shot as a varmint gun around the farm


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Redheads said:


> Thanks fastwater exactly what i was looking for.
> My plan was using 00buck and or other shot as a varmint gun around the farm


Will work for that.
Have killed plenty of **** and opossum around here with it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have one it’s fun to shoot. I had the S&W Governor as well but didn’t like the Smith because of limited 410 size. I agree With fastwater in regards to how it works


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I own one. Haven't shot it in years. Novelty gun IMO. Nothing special. Just lays there on the green felt now. Adequate 410 shooter close range from what I remember. Tried some critical defense ammo too. Ehh.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Buddy of mine has one. Was of money to shoot 45ammo. Does alright with 00. He shoots a lot of bird shot which also works


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Redheads said:


> Looking for input from whoever may have one or fired one....Looking to shoot only the 410 ammo through it......Nothing else
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated


NOT for home defense-tuff on the drywall!


----------

